# SGV River Bike Trail



## mariner90blue (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,
Newbie here. Wanted to get some advice/thoughts on this bike trail. Was planning to park inside the Santa Fe dam parking area. Any areas not so nice, safety concerns? What's it like going north vs south of the dam? Would like to get in 20-25miles in the beginning. Saw some cool videos on youtube, but couldn't get a frame of reference where it was on the trail. thx in advance.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Ive always wanted to try starting in azusa canyon and going down, although that might be mostly and increase in grade on the way back I am guessing.


----------



## spuds (Jun 6, 2012)

mariner90blue said:


> Hi,
> Newbie here. Wanted to get some advice/thoughts on this bike trail. Was planning to park inside the Santa Fe dam parking area. Any areas not so nice, safety concerns? What's it like going north vs south of the dam? Would like to get in 20-25miles in the beginning. Saw some cool videos on youtube, but couldn't get a frame of reference where it was on the trail. thx in advance.


The dam is awesome. The only negative area I've encountered was off path near 605 overpass on the west side (direction of City of Hope) before the little/big climb. Went to squeeze the lemon and encountered some hobos doing drugs.


----------



## mariner90blue (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to start at Encanto park, north of the dam. Will save $10 and won't get hassled by those crazy renfair folks...lol. Just hoping that the ride back north isn't too much uphill or else I'm in trouble.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

mariner90blue said:


> I think I'm going to start at Encanto park, north of the dam. Will save $10 and won't get hassled by those crazy renfair folks...lol. Just hoping that the ride back north isn't too much uphill or else I'm in trouble.


A lot of people start at Encanto to ride the trail or ride up 39 to crystal lake. There are little humps going south that will slow you down coming back (north) and the dam but overall its flat and the trail is good.


----------



## mariner90blue (Mar 26, 2014)

awesome bike trail. clean, smooth trail, but need to do start early in the morning. Did a couple loops from Encanto to the end of the dam. slight incline on the way back north, but not bad even for a newbie. I parked on the trail lot just a bit south of Encanto park(thinking easier to get a parking spot), it's clean w/ restrooms but a little isolated so probably won't park there again. When I was getting ready to pack up and leave around 8:30am, there was homeless guy in a bike casing the the place. Definitely avoid; a little risky. Seems like everyone was blowing by me on the trail so need more practice... or more gear...lol


----------



## raceline (Apr 30, 2004)

Beautiful  i miss my socal


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Is this a paved bike path for road bikes? Could someone post a link to a map of it, please?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tvJefe said:


> Is this a paved bike path for road bikes? Could someone post a link to a map of it, please?


Yes, this is a paved bike path for road bikes.

Here is a Strava activity including this path all the way down to Long Beach and back.

Bike Ride Profile | LART @ Teddy MPH near Duarte | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Well aren't you Mr. Speedy.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Ha! Tailwind...following fast rider...etc.

Regarding this trail...plenty of safe parking at Encanto Park. From there you can go down the river path to Long Beach (as above) or Seal Beach.

Or loop both of them both as follows:

Bike Ride Profile | Solo PR attempt Southbound near Duarte | Times and Records | Strava

Or you can go up into the mountains and down to the beach:

Bike Ride Profile | Festive 500 Fun near Duarte | Times and Records | Strava

All from Encanto Park.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I like going east. To the end of the trail, then take the road pass the bridge to east fork and then left in to Cogswell Dam. Or if you still don't have the legs, drive to the gate of the road to cogswell dam and start there. It is a hidden gem of a road.


----------



## FastWayne (May 20, 2014)

I rode it once, starting in Long Beach, no worries about parking there; ) I was gassed. I logged 55 miles, and bonked with 5 miles to go. I didn't bring energy bars and paid the price. I thought if I just kept it down to cruise speed (12-15), I would make it ok. heheh; )


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 1, 2014)

late to this thread but for anyone searching... 
Park at Encanto Park, its as safe as any and lots of riders coming in and out through out the day. There is also a lot on huntington drive/foothill blvd immediately east of the 605 freeway overpass on the north side. Has a sign LARIO. Early in the am it might look sketchy there are homelss nearby but otherwise lots of activity of riders/walkers throughout the day. Both will give you access to the trail headed north into Azusa Canyon, or South to Sante Fe Dam and beyond to the beaches. 

There is also some parking at the outlet of the dam on Arrow Hwy/Live Oak Road east of the 605. Fairly limited, and some will park along Arrow Hwy near San Gabriel Canyon Blvd at the entrance of the Dam and ride up the entrance from there. 

I only wish you could loop around the dam instead an out and back trail but still its a great ride.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Where should I start/park in Long Beach? (with all day parking)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Why not park over in Huntington Beach by seal beach? Should be no longer peak season. The it's a short distance to the beginning of the trail


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a large parking lot on Marina Drive at 2nd Street in Long Beach that rides park in. It is real close to the entrance of the SGRT. Go about one block away 2nd Street and you will see where all the boat owners park.

Use West Marine, 251 Marina Dr., Long Beach, CA 90803 as your point of reference,


----------

